# libcurl and virtualbox



## everypot (Jun 10, 2010)

I tried to install virtualbox. But I get this


```
Checking for libcurl: 
  [B]libcurl not found at -L/usr/local/lib -lcurl -I/usr/local/include or libcurl headers not found[/B]
  Check the file /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.2.4_OSE/configure.log for detailed error information.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly
```


```
#uname -a
FreeBSD st 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #11:
 Thu May 27 21:41:46 EDT 2010     aaron@st:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

#locate libcurl.so
/usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libcurl.so.4
/usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.1.1
/usr/local/Adobe/Reader8/ENU/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/lib/libcurl.so
/usr/local/Adobe/Reader8/ENU/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/lib/libcurl.so.3
/usr/local/Adobe/Reader8/ENU/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/lib/libcurl.so.3.0.0
/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libcurl.so.3
/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libcurl.so.3.0.0
/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libcurl.so.5
[B]/usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6[/B]
/usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.0/openoffice.org/basis3.2/program/libcurl.so.3
/usr/local/share/google-earth/libcurl.so.4
```

Any suggestion?


----------



## bsd10 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just installed virtualbox with ubuntu, and it worked fine. I have a symbolic link from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so to /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6, so you might want to try that.


----------



## everypot (Jun 11, 2010)

bsd10 said:
			
		

> I just installed virtualbox with ubuntu, and it worked fine. I have a symbolic link from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so to /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6, so you might want to try that.



I tried 

```
#ln -s /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6 /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so
#rehash
```
then start to install virtualbox, failed again, same problem.


----------



## SIFE (Jun 11, 2010)

try to deinstall libcurl ,may be it is not registered with system .


----------



## bsd10 (Jun 11, 2010)

everypot said:
			
		

> I tried
> 
> ```
> #ln -s /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6 /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so
> ...



I think you need to do


```
#ln -s /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2010)

There was a curl update not too long ago.  If curl wasn't installed, it would be installed as a dependency.  So probably you have an old version.  The configure.log ought to show.

The usual advice is to update your ports tree, check UPDATING, and then update your ports.  Then the right version of libcurl will be there, and it'll all just work.

PS: Count me as one of those who think manually linking libraries to the wrong/missing versions Will Come Back To Haunt You.  It's the library equivalent of chmod 777 "just until I get it working".  At least keep track of the links you create so you can manually remove them ASAP.


----------



## everypot (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you.  I did portupgrade again and it works now.  I followed the /usr/ports/UPDATING  20100609:
`portupgrade -rf libogg libao`


----------



## User7 (Dec 31, 2014)

I had identical problem and helped install ftp/curl.


----------

